# Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung



## Healrox (29. April 2014)

*Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Hab gedacht ich starte mal eine kleine Challenge. Gesucht wird das älteste Spiel der Community.

Die Regeln:
Packshot, Caseshot oder zumindest ein Bild des/der Datenträger(s) müssen sein. Dabei zählt nicht das Copyright, sondern das Erscheinen der spezifischen Version. Ich gebe dafür mit meinem ersten Eintrag gleich ein Beispiel und hoffe, einen ordentlichen Beitrag zu leisten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DSA: SternenSchweif. Original '94 erschienen, die CD-ROM Version erschien '96.

Also zählt '96.
Was habt ihr noch im Schrank oder in der Kiste? Natürlich dürft ihr auch jüngere Spiele posten, wenn sie euch wichtig sind.

Bin mal gespannt. Ich such inzwischen meine Disketten von "The Lost Files of Sherlock Holmes".


----------



## Stueppi (29. April 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Muss es ein PC Spiel sein? Mein Ältestes Spiel wäre sonst Final Fantasy 7 (nicht die Platinum Edition) für die PS1, erschien 97. Foto mach ich nur wenns zählt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu gesellen sich auch noch FF8 und FF9 dazu, nätürlich alle voll funktionstüchtig.
Die einzigen älteren Spiele wären alte Gamboy Module, aber die hat sich glaube ich meine Schwester gekrallt xD


----------



## Healrox (29. April 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Ja klar, hau rein!


----------



## plaGGy (29. April 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Nicht die ältesten jemals besessenen, da ich meine alten Disketten mit so krassen sachen wie Sokoman und Wintergames entsorgt habe, aber das sollten bei mir diese beiden Schätzchen sein:
Tetris und Super Mario Land für den original Gameboy 
Erschienen ursprünglich beide im Sommer 1989 in Japan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Hab leider keine Bilder da aber: 
Tetris 
und
Road Rash (von 1996 für den PC)


----------



## drebbin (5. Oktober 2014)

Warum habe ich nur "Maniac Mansions" vor einiger Zeit mal weggeschmissen ....


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Oktober 2014)

Das originale FF7 von 1996.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (6. Oktober 2014)

Baldurs Gate: LotSC 1997

So alt, wie ich selber bin, Top Spiel!


----------



## ParaD0x1 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Ganz klar Tetris 
Gefolgt von Super Mario Bros


----------



## aloha84 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Ein "Intel Telespiel" (Pong) von 1977

Sonst halt Atari 2600 Spiele:
Zaxxon von 1982
Tomcat von 1988
32 in 1 von 1988


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Das älteste Spiel was ich noch habe, hm... schwer zu sagen, mal nachschauen:

Dungeon Keeper 1 (Juli 1997)
gefolgt von
Lords of Magic (Nov. 1997)


----------



## longtom (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

North & South  (1990)


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

_Crash bandicoot 1.teil (1996)_
_Croc - Legend of the Gobbos (1997) neben Crash das beste game aller Zeiten _


----------



## machine4 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Lemmings (1994 mit dem ersten Computer gekauft, Spiel ist wahrscheinlich älter). Originalkarten liegt bei meinem Vater noch rum^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab heute morgen noch eine Ausgabe von Day of the Tentacle gefunden aus dem Bestseller Games Magazin. Müsste um 1996 gewesen sein... 
Inherit the Earth hab ich auch noch aus der selben Magazin-Serie, da weißen aber nicht genau, wann das war... 
Das dritte "alte Stück" in meinem Regal wäre dann noch Jazz Jackrabbit 2 von 1997. Läuft sogar noch ohne Probleme auf Windows 8 ^^


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Red Baron http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Baron_(1990_video_game), komplett mit Handbuch , Karten etc.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Tomb Raider II von 1996
Das Spiel ist fast so alt wie ich ^^
Habs mir aber dennoch besorgt, weil man ja oft liest, es sei der beste/interessanteste Teil der Serie. Vom Gameplay her mag das auch stimmen, auch wenn die Grafik für heutige Verhältnisse grottig ist


----------



## fxler (26. Oktober 2014)

Nfs Porsche  + BF 1942 
P. S. Ich bin auch gerade mal frische 18 lol


----------



## chakra76 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Das Spiel Kaiser auf dem c64


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Mal schnell meine Floppies durchgestöbert, hier das Resultat:

Le Manoir de Mortevielle ist mein ältestes Spiel, jenes kam 1988 raus. Übrigens auch das erste Spiel der Welt mit digitalisierter Sprachausgabe - wenn auch mit grottigem Sound. Titan ist allerdings das erste Spiel, das ich besaß, vom vorinstalliertem Space Commander (ein Space Invaders Klon) mal abgesehen.

Bild 2 stellt meine ganze 1990 Ubi-Soft Spielesammlung (ja, wurde damals noch mit Bindestrich geschrieben) dar. Damals hatten sie wenigstens noch Qualität und kein U Play 

Auf Bild 3 findet man meine ersten Spiele Nummer 2 und 3, letzteres aus einem französischem Computermagazin.

Und auf Bild 4 eine Rarität: Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles für den PC, inklusive der Fehlprogrammation im dritten Level (kein Bug, sondern nur eine zu niedrige Decke, die einen Sprung zur nächsten Plattform verhindert und es somit am weiterkommen verhindert.



longtom schrieb:


> North & South  (1990)


 
Hab ich auch noch irgendwo, allerdings unter dem französischen Namen "Les tuniques bleues"

Edit: NES habe ich auch noch, jener steht allerdings bei meiner Mutter. Bei Gelegenheit werden diese Bilder nachgeliefert


----------



## PepperID (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Challenge: Das älteste Spiel in eurer Sammlung*

Mystic Quest für´n Snes (1992)


----------

